# Elven Thinblade?



## RigaMortus (Jan 31, 2003)

What book is this in?


----------



## Shalewind (Jan 31, 2003)

I have forgotten. But BEWARE! This is the ultimate in cheese.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Jan 31, 2003)

Dragon magazine #275. It does 1d8 damage, crits on 18-20 (x2), and is piercing. It's also finessable.

Edit - corrected stats


----------



## coyote6 (Jan 31, 2003)

A Dragon magazine; which issue, I don't recall.

Edit: But I was smart enough to note the source in my list o' weapons, which I have on CD.  It's from Dragon #275. Assuming I noted it correctly, of course. 

FWIW, it's basically an exotic rapier -- since it's exotic rather than martial, it does 1d8 damage rather than 1d6. Otherwise, it's pretty much just like a rapier (18-20 threat range, piercing, Weapon Finessable, etc.).


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with it.  THe fact it's a EWP balances it out nicely.  It's in the Dragon about fighter, 275 I think


----------



## Trine (Feb 1, 2003)

> crits on 18-20 (x3)



Can someone confirm that? The rest of it looks fine except for the threat + multiplier. Not a big deal if it's x3, but with the 18-20 you'd figure that they'd have avoided that.


----------



## Victim (Feb 1, 2003)

It's x2 IIRC.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 1, 2003)

Trine said:
			
		

> *
> Can someone confirm that? The rest of it looks fine except for the threat + multiplier. Not a big deal if it's x3, but with the 18-20 you'd figure that they'd have avoided that. *




It should be x2


----------



## Chun-tzu (Feb 1, 2003)

Yeah, it's x2. Sorry.


----------



## Muaddib (Feb 1, 2003)

Hmm, with the racial weapon familiarity of 3.5e does an elf get the thinblade as a martial weapon?


----------



## Trine (Feb 1, 2003)

They might add it to the PHB, in which case it probably will be an elven weapon.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't know if they'll add the thinblade.  

Issue 275 of Dragon also introduced the Duelist PrC, which was reprinted in Sword and Fist.  

While Sword and Fist also had a section on new weapons, the Elvish Thinblade was absent from the list.


----------



## Lela (Feb 1, 2003)

What would they put in instead of the thinblade though?  Any ideas?


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't think they'll put anything in "instead of" the thinblade.

Issue 275 is almost 4 years old, IIRC, and there's been no mention of it since.

I think it's gone.


----------



## Lela (Feb 1, 2003)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> *I don't think they'll put anything in "instead of" the thinblade.
> 
> Issue 275 is almost 4 years old, IIRC, and there's been no mention of it since.
> 
> I think it's gone. *




Perhaps instead was a bad word to use.

I just meant that I doubt they'll be using the Longsword as the Elven racial weapon.  The Thinblade fit the idea for me and I was asking what else they might use.


----------



## Archer (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't think any race is getting the stepped up damage or critical weapons as a racial weapon proficiency, only double weapons.


----------



## Fenes 2 (Feb 1, 2003)

The longsword has been the elven weapon for as long as I can remember.
Should they introduce the elven thinblade as a racial weapon, well, I know what to ban first in revised.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 1, 2003)

I vote for the elven daishalar as the exotic oddball elves get familiarity with.

It's basically a finessable double weapon, rapier/dagger combination, from the Swashbuckler Dragon issue (301).

Rapier side: 1d6/18-20x2
Dagger side: 1d4/19-20x2

Not gamebreaking by any stretch of the imagination, IMO.


----------



## CoyoteShisou (Jul 8, 2014)

*Elven Thinblade*

Races of the Wild D&D v3.5
Elven Lightblade 1d6 18-20/x2 piercing, one handed

Elven Thinblade 1d8 18-20/x2 piercing, one handed, may be treated as a rapier or long sword for the following feats, greater weapon focus, greater weapon specialization, improved critical, weapon focus, and weapon specialization. cleave or power attack is not mentioned.

Elven Courtblade 1d10 18-20/x2 piercing or slashing, two handed

straight from the book which i own.


----------



## Tovec (Jul 8, 2014)

CoyoteShisou said:


> Races of the Wild D&D v3.5
> Elven Lightblade 1d6 18-20/x2 piercing, one handed
> 
> Elven Thinblade 1d8 18-20/x2 piercing, one handed, may be treated as a rapier or long sword for the following feats, greater weapon focus, greater weapon specialization, improved critical, weapon focus, and weapon specialization. cleave or power attack is not mentioned.
> ...




Thread necro from 2003. Since the updated [Read: "New"] source is a 3.5 book I'm going to guess that the response of "Dragon Mag 275" was the most correct at the time.

/Thread


----------



## Hussar (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome [MENTION=6777419]CoyoteShisou[/MENTION].  First post ever, so you signed up, to necromancy an eleven year old thread.     Well done you sir.


----------



## Greenfield (Jul 8, 2014)

With all this talk about Thinblades, I felt the need to resurrect this one.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?194810-The-Munchkin-Player-Came-Whining

I would have cut nd paste the entire poem, but the original source deserves credit, and besides, it does use some questionable language.


----------

